# Found Craftsman II GT 6000



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Bought a farm and found an old mower in the barn. It looked like hammered sht. The steering was locked up and all the tires were flat. I was about to toss it, but instead put it on a trailer and took it to my local mechanic. He called me back about an hour later and told me to come get it, it was ready. I was shocked when he drove on to the trailer. Not sure of the year model, has a Koehler magnum 18hp twin piston engine. I cranked it and drove it off the trailer, mowed with it for about 20 minutes till it ran out of gas. I was impressed, filled it full of fresh gas and it hasn't cranked since. Nice while it lasted.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Probably needs a good carb cleaning/rebuild kit or fresh fuel lines- carb couldve let the gas seep into the combustion chambers- so id check the oil as well . 

I rebuilt my 86GTII with a 18HP briggs twin, was a basic rust bucket - i went thru the whole tractor, put all new fuel lines on while it was apart , cleaned and painted pretty much everything. I was lucky to have a parts tractor tho.

If it ran and mowed, its worth fixing. Mandrels alone are over $100 each .


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it turn over,and not start,or just doesn't turn over?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

*Turns over*

I can crank it now, and if you pour gas into it long enough it runs on its own for about 20 minutes worth of cutting then acts like its out of gas and dies. tank probably needs removal and cleaning along with lines and carb. I am open to ideas. When it is running it runs very well.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Loosen the gas cap and see if that "solves" the problem for another 20 minutes. IF it does, it's a venting issue.

More likely, the fuel filter is restricted enough, that the carb slowly runs out of gas.
Is this a gravity feed?

Post the Sears 917.xxxxxx number.
Is it a Kohler Magnum (vertical or horizontal), Command, Courage, Aegis.... Get my point?


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

*ok*

will post all that this evening when I get home. Ran gas through the carburator throat again yesterday evening. Mowed about 30 minutes before doing the whole surge thing and dying again. If I could keep it running it would be a nice little tractor. Can tell you now it is a 18hp magnum horizontal, M18SQ


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Ok, Kohler number is M18QS
Sears number is 917255950


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

That engine does have a fuel pump.

You didn't mention if you had checked for a gas cap vent being clogged
You might try the FREE things first.

It would probably be a good idea to change the fuel filter.
IF it was sitting for a long time, the tank might have enough crud in it that even a new filter will get clogged in a short time.
Also check the vacuum pulse hose to the fuel pump. IF they leak, your pump won't work as well. That and a "restricted" filter may allow the carb to slowly run out of gas.

Another possibility is the ignition coil. Sometimes they get heat sensitive and you lose spark after they get hot. Cool off a bit and spark returns.
Eliminate that as a cause so we aren't chasing a possibly non existent fuel issue.
So, check for spark immediately after it quits.


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Will do. Loosened the cap when it started to die. Still died. Will check spark next.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Loosen the cap BEFORE it starts to die, like after 10-15 minutes of running. IF it dies in another 5 minutes or so, it's not a vent issue.

Loosening the cap when it starts to die may be just a hair too late.


----------



## texasfarmboy (Nov 13, 2011)

ah, ok, well spark is not the issue, tried that yesterday. I suspect either a pump or filter, but will try the gas cap first.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

To see if fuel is moving, i replaced all my fuel lines closest to the carb with clear fuel resistant gas lines.

I have a 99 murray 17HP twin hydro tractor, since i brot it home, its run terrible - i bot a carb rebuild kit and it ran beautiful after that - i figure the gaskets inside were all dried out causing the rough running .


----------

